# Gimpy update



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of you may remember the little oscarling I picked up around Valentines day that had been beaten up to the point of no fins...I had him in a 20 gal tank to bring him around..( he was only 3/4" long). This is a pic of him when he was healed...









Well, I had bumped him up to a 55 gal tank shortly after he had healed. I've just bumped him up to his 70 gallon tank...he's growing up so fast! he's about 5" now...here he is...









He's doing great...a ferocious eater at that! :dancing:


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yea...and I'm real bad at taking pics...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow he is looking good :thumb: :drooling:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Shniekies! He's grown :thumb:


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks  
it's hard to get a good pic so that the glass doesn't interfere with pic...makes my water look like ****....it's an old scratched up tank so I can't take a pic from the front...sides are clearer...but I don't think Gimpy minds...he likes the space.
I originally picked him up cause he looked so bad and I thought I could bring him around, then find a good home for him...at least it would have saved his life....but you know how it goes...darn addicting little buggers :roll: , he's staying with me :wink:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Gimpy's looking not so 'gimpy' anymore...his colors are really nice! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------

